# ?Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami or Mia Michele Sadie?



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking for input from those with more carrier experience than I have. 

Trying to decide between the Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami and the Mia Michele Sadie which is very similar to the Jaraden Soho.

My Lu is 3.5 lbs and 8" at the shoulder and 10" from her chest to her backside. I think she would be comfortable in either one and that the decision comes down to the ease of carrying each size and whether the Sadie bag is comparable quality to the Soho. I have heard from one person that they feel the quality of the Sadie is excellent. 

Does anyone here have hands on experience with Le Petit and Soho or Sadie to compare comfort in carrying etc.? Or which one passes more easily for a purse?

I have two photos to compare side by side but am unable to see the carriers in person.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I have the Soho and the Le Petite Mon Ami. Both have lots of nice zippers and clasps so you have lots of options for openings. The Soho is wider and more roomy and fits under my arm more comfortably. But you have to put them in the Soho then zip it shut. They have two peep holes they can pop out of the top or you could leave it partially unzipped at the bottom where they enter the bag but I would be afraid of them falling out or trying to jump out. Both of mine prefer the Mon Ami since it is top loading and they can lay down and rest their head on the edge of the bag with the top fully open or partially open. It is more narrow but fits my 4.8 lb Yoshi fine, just not much wiggle room. I'm not sure about the Sadie but I know most Jaradens also come with a cross body strap that is very handy when your shoulder gets tired. Also the pads are removable incase you need a few extra inches in height. Both are fully concealable. Also, another note, I believe Jaraden has stopped producing dog carriers so any you see available online may be the last few.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Jareden Soho*

Yes, I had the Jaraden Soho in green. However it was way, way too small for my 6.75 lb. boy. It 'might' be OK for your 3.5 lb. dog. I didn't like it because it was so compressed and short in height even for a very small dog, you might want to just try it and see for yourself if it works for you. there isn't room for a dog to really stand up & stretch its legs inside of it. The dog has to lay down the whole time. The soho is also very narrow in width which I didn't like. The soho has a weird system of zippered openings at the top & sides which are a bit labor intensive & not easy to use. Yes, it is stylish looking & seems sturdy but I thought the 'functionality' of it was not so good. I got rid of it so I can't add a photo for you unfortunately. 

What I look for in Pet bags are the following:
Can the dog stand up inside of it?
Is there enough room width wise & length wise?
Is there good visibility & ventilation for the dog?
Is there a soft comfortable pad on the bottom for the comfort of the dog?
Is the bottom strong & does it stay flat, or does it bend {which is bad}
Do straps sit comfortably on shoulder, or do straps slide off of my shoulder {bad}
Are the zippers easy to open/close and do they work smoothly?


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input! I hadn't thought about the benifits of top loading bags. I had been looking at that as a drawback rather than a benifit. Being able to carry the bag openon the top is certainly something more to think about. I also find it interesting that the Soho fits under your am better. 

Did either of you find the Soho a bother to carry? Was the width/thickness an issue as far as your comfort in carrying the bag? I had read a review where a lady had said she found the Soho cumbersome to carry. 

The Sadie is nearly identical in every way to a Soho. There are a couple of very tiny differences. So your Soho experiences are really helpful to me  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a link to the Sadie http://www.doggiedesign.com/p.cfm/sadie-mia-michele-black-faux-pebble-leather-carry-bag


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I've been mulling it over and I've decided to order the Mia Michele Sadie. 

I was so excited to find a Jaraden Le Petit still in stock somewhere as I have wanted a Jaraden bag for ages. (I've been looking at them since the Getaway came out) . . . In looking at the features and sizes and reading a ton of reviews about the Le Petit and the Soho (the bag nearly identical to the Sadie) I think the Sadie will fit us best. I don't really think I could have gone wrong with either carrier but I like that the Sadie is black and maybe a bit more the style of a purse I would tend to carry. Hopefully the extra width will be nice for Lu and not too wide to be comfortable to me.

Fingers crossed the Sadie is as good of quality as I have heard the Jaraden carriers are. I've been told they are good quality so I'm trusting that to be true. 

Next buy some faux mink to make a snuggly blanket  Lu is going to be sooo comfy and spoiled! I've had this idea in my head of the perfect spoiled puppy carrier. Now to see if I can actually make things look like I see it in my head


----------

